# crashes in 2.6.31 kernel?

## dirtbag

hey folks.. any ideas what this is telling me.. im assuming its some kind of crash..

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at fs/notify/inotify/inotify_fsnotify.c:129 idr_callback+0x3c/0x71()

Hardware name: System Product Name

inotify closing but id=0 for entry=f56b6840 in group=f4fe1800 still in idr.  Probably leaking mem                                        ory

Modules linked in: vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv usblp ipt_addrtype xt_dscp xt_string xt_owner xt                                        _multiport xt_mark xt_iprange xt_hashlimit xt_connmark xt_DSCP xt_NFQUEUE xt_MARK xt_CONNMARK ipv                                        6 keyspan ipt_MASQUERADE iptable_nat nf_nat ata_generic nvidiafb ftdi_sio 8139cp fb_ddc pata_acpi                                         ppdev usbserial forcedeth parport_pc i2c_algo_bit 8139too parport pata_amd vgastate i2c_nforce2                                         k8temp pcspkr asus_atk0110 i2c_core hwmon

Pid: 32743, comm: imap Tainted: G        W  2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #5

Call Trace:

 [<c043e5d9>] warn_slowpath_common+0x74/0x9c

 [<c043e662>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x31/0x48

 [<c0509147>] idr_callback+0x3c/0x71

 [<c076a3b5>] idr_for_each+0x71/0xbd

 [<c050910b>] ? idr_callback+0x0/0x71

 [<c09e4694>] ? mutex_unlock+0x17/0x2a

 [<c05090e8>] inotify_free_group_priv+0x26/0x49

 [<c050719a>] fsnotify_final_destroy_group+0x29/0x45

 [<c0507277>] fsnotify_put_group+0x61/0x76

 [<c05098b3>] inotify_release+0x2d/0x49

 [<c04dba67>] __fput+0xf9/0x1c1

 [<c04dbed2>] fput+0x25/0x38

 [<c04d8684>] filp_close+0x5f/0x7a

 [<c04d8714>] sys_close+0x75/0xc0

 [<c0403a47>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x33

---[ end trace a7919e7f17c0a72e ]---

entry->group=(null) inode=(null) wd=1024

------------[ cut here ]------------

WARNING: at fs/notify/inotify/inotify_fsnotify.c:129 idr_callback+0x3c/0x71()

Hardware name: System Product Name

inotify closing but id=0 for entry=db3cce40 in group=d624f200 still in idr.  Probably leaking mem                                        ory

Modules linked in: vboxnetadp vboxnetflt vboxdrv usblp ipt_addrtype xt_dscp xt_string xt_owner xt                                        _multiport xt_mark xt_iprange xt_hashlimit xt_connmark xt_DSCP xt_NFQUEUE xt_MARK xt_CONNMARK ipv                                        6 keyspan ipt_MASQUERADE iptable_nat nf_nat ata_generic nvidiafb ftdi_sio 8139cp fb_ddc pata_acpi                                         ppdev usbserial forcedeth parport_pc i2c_algo_bit 8139too parport pata_amd vgastate i2c_nforce2                                         k8temp pcspkr asus_atk0110 i2c_core hwmon

Pid: 19534, comm: imap Tainted: G        W  2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #5

Call Trace:

 [<c043e5d9>] warn_slowpath_common+0x74/0x9c

 [<c043e662>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x31/0x48

 [<c0509147>] idr_callback+0x3c/0x71

 [<c076a3b5>] idr_for_each+0x71/0xbd

 [<c050910b>] ? idr_callback+0x0/0x71

 [<c09e4694>] ? mutex_unlock+0x17/0x2a

 [<c05090e8>] inotify_free_group_priv+0x26/0x49

 [<c050719a>] fsnotify_final_destroy_group+0x29/0x45

 [<c0507277>] fsnotify_put_group+0x61/0x76

 [<c05098b3>] inotify_release+0x2d/0x49

 [<c04dba67>] __fput+0xf9/0x1c1

 [<c04dbed2>] fput+0x25/0x38

 [<c04d8684>] filp_close+0x5f/0x7a

 [<c04d8714>] sys_close+0x75/0xc0

 [<c0403a47>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x33

---[ end trace a7919e7f17c0a72f ]---

i see quite a few of em in my logs   :Sad: 

-db

----------

## bjlockie

Are you using ext4?

----------

## dirtbag

no ext4

beast jason # mount 

/dev/md3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620,ptmxmode=000)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0666)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

beast jason # 

-db

----------

## bjlockie

I have no idea, that was my guess because I saw 'fs' in the log.

----------

## Jaglover

AFAIK it is an inotify bug, fixed in .32.

----------

## dirtbag

I thought I found somewhere that this was an issue that was fixed in .32 but was just looking for some confirmation..

thanks,

-db

----------

